# Horrible horrible horrible finish with 9 degree rakers & Malloff grind



## mtngun (Sep 7, 2013)

In case you are worried about a rough finish with an aggressive chain. 

26" Douglas Fir with freshly sharpened chain. 9 degree rakers, 40 degree hook angle, 5 degree top plate. Lo-pro. 9000 rpm.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## cityslicker (Sep 8, 2013)

Ok! Fess up, what did you sand those slabs with? A belt sander or random orbital? Very Nice!


----------



## Funktionhouse (Sep 8, 2013)

Going to have to give that grind a try, I have been getting HORRIBLE cuts on hardwoods with re sharpened semi chisel on my F/B 308. Could be the operator :msp_confused: Granted they are not ripping chains but I had a full reel of it and I have a big planer


----------



## BobL (Sep 8, 2013)

Funktionhouse said:


> Going to have to give that grind a try, I have been getting HORRIBLE cuts on hardwoods with re sharpened semi chisel on my F/B 308. Could be the operator :msp_confused: Grated they are not ripping chains but I had a full reel of it and I have a big planer



The grind is only one factor that contributes to the washboard effect and it does that mainly because of its effect on chainspeed.
Washboarding is more likely caused by a synchronizatiion between the chains speed and the width of the cut.

Same wood, same sharp chain but cut on right is 30% wider.


----------



## Funktionhouse (Sep 8, 2013)

BobL said:


> The grind is only one factor that contributes to the washboard effect and it does that mainly because of its effect on chainspeed.
> Washboarding is more likely caused by a synchronizatiion between the chains speed and the width of the cut.
> 
> Same wood, same sharp chain but cut on right is 30% wider.



Wow that is a big difference. So what the "secret" to knowing correct chain speed and how would I know what speed I am running ?


----------



## BobL (Sep 9, 2013)

Funktionhouse said:


> Wow that is a big difference. So what the "secret" to knowing correct chain speed and how would I know what speed I am running ?



You'd need an on board tacho to determine what your rpm is in the cut and to know your drive sprocket pin count and size but knowing the chain speed won't necessarily help prevent the problem. As I am milling mostly in very hard woods I do not see the problem often but when it happens I find if I angle the bar a bit more to the log the problem diminishes.


----------



## Funktionhouse (Sep 9, 2013)

I find the problem in hardwood with both the 3120 csm and the Lucas. I have some live oak calling my name, I'll try changing the angle and report back.


----------



## mtngun (Sep 9, 2013)

I am more likely to experience mild washboarding with a 120cc powerhead than a smaller power head, more likely to experience washboarding with a narrow cut than a wide cut, and more likely to experience washboarding with on the 1st or 2nd pass of a freshly sharpened chain.


----------



## gemniii (Sep 9, 2013)

BobL said:


> The grind is only one factor that contributes to the washboard effect and it does that mainly because of its effect on chainspeed.
> Washboarding is more likely caused by a synchronizatiion between the chains speed and the width of the cut.
> 
> Same wood, same sharp chain but cut on right is 30% wider.


Bob - Could you add this info to your tips sticky?


----------



## BobL (Sep 9, 2013)

mtngun said:


> I am more likely to experience mild washboarding with a 120cc powerhead than a smaller power head, more likely to experience washboarding with a narrow cut than a wide cut, and more likely to experience washboarding with on the 1st or 2nd pass of a freshly sharpened chain.



I'm also more likely to see it on initial cuts in softer sapwood. These cuts are of course also narrower.


----------



## Timberframed (Sep 10, 2013)

Jumping Jimminney MtnGun! If they're gonna look that piss poor then why bother? Axe that dunage up into firewood. Still driving that pos Chevy/GMC or did you get lucky and sell one of those slabs for $15 and step up to a Ford that at least has working windshield wipers? Maybe you can make extra $$$ carving ice offen this Winter's Glaciers w/ lopro and shipping it down under for BobL. I read it's gonna be a hot one there this year.:msp_biggrin:Hats off to ya and God Bless


----------



## nk14zp (Jan 4, 2014)

If your lumber looks that bad ship it over to me.


----------

